# BLASC Update: Bosskill-Zähler integriert



## Striper (10. September 2007)

aber wo genau werden die Sachen ausgewertet? Gibt es bereits eine Übersicht bei den Chars/Gilden welche Bosse sie gelegt haben? Denn leider finde ich nix...

oder ist der Counter nur als Vorbereitung darauf aufgenommen worden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. September 2007)

Striper schrieb:


> aber wo genau werden die Sachen ausgewertet? Gibt es bereits eine Übersicht bei den Chars/Gilden welche Bosse sie gelegt haben? Denn leider finde ich nix...
> 
> oder ist der Counter nur als Vorbereitung darauf aufgenommen worden?
> 
> ...




Wir sammeln erstmal Daten - Auswertung kommt sehr bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Striper (10. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir sammeln erstmal Daten - Auswertung kommt sehr bald
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dacht ich mir doch ^^


----------



## Avalanche (13. September 2007)

Striper schrieb:


> dacht ich mir doch ^^




Heute wurden bei mir 2 Bosskills des heutigen Kara-Raids eingetragen, allerdings waren es noch 3 mehr, welche jedoch *nicht* eingetragen wurden!


----------



## Shellnok (13. September 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Heute wurden bei mir 2 Bosskills des heutigen Kara-Raids eingetragen, allerdings waren es noch 3 mehr, welche jedoch *nicht* eingetragen wurden!



Bei uns wurden noch gar keine Kara Bosse gezählt ;-) Aber was ich interessanter finde ist, dass mir bisher nur "normale" instanzen "gutgeschrieben" werden, ich gehe überhaupt keine normalen mehr^^ Dafür gehe ich jede menge heroics, vielleicht wird das ja noch behoben ;-)


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2007)

Shellnok schrieb:


> Bei uns wurden noch gar keine Kara Bosse gezählt ;-) Aber was ich interessanter finde ist, dass mir bisher nur "normale" instanzen "gutgeschrieben" werden, ich gehe überhaupt keine normalen mehr^^ Dafür gehe ich jede menge heroics, vielleicht wird das ja noch behoben ;-)



Also gestern Abend hat Crowley noch einen Hotfix rausgebracht für den Profiler - ist der schon drauf?


----------



## Nathanyel (13. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also gestern Abend hat Crowley noch einen Hotfix rausgebracht für den Profiler - ist der schon drauf?


Hotfix war drauf, dennoch zählte mein Kill von Quagmirran gestern Abend als Normal... http://wow.buffed.de/?c=587916&tab=11
Heute Abend gehen wir entweder Mag oder Kara (wenn sich nicht genug Leute finden) mal schauen wie's da funzt...


----------



## Shellnok (13. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also gestern Abend hat Crowley noch einen Hotfix rausgebracht für den Profiler - ist der schon drauf?




Natürlich update ich Blasc immer sofort wenn es was neues gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen, wurde nicht korrekt gezählt, werde heute bestimmt nochmal in ein paar Heroics gehen und dann nachher mal nachsehen, wie die gezählt wurden. Werde es hier nochmal kundtun. Danke für die schnelle Reaktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (13. September 2007)

Welchen Wert fragt ihr denn ab? Die Spieler-Einstellung des Schwierigkeitsgrads ist meines Erachtens ziemlich buggy, es kommt z.B. vor dass ich mit Normal in eine Gruppe eingeladen werde, in der Gruppe ist dann auch Normal, aber beim Verlassen schaltet es sich auf Heroisch...


----------



## Brabazz (13. September 2007)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, sowohl Blutkessel als auch Morast wurden als normal gezählt, nicht heroisch.


----------



## the1freak (13. September 2007)

Brabazz schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem, sowohl Blutkessel als auch Morast wurden als normal gezählt, nicht heroisch.



war eben botanikum heroic, alles gelegt, kein bosskill...

braucht man ein plugin dafür oder so? im BLASC prog hab ich nur news und wow als plugins, obwohl ichs heut erst heruntegeladen hab und es nach eigener aussage auf den neusten stand der dinge ist.

Außerdem benutze ich das englische ELP. ist das ein Problem?


----------



## D4chef (13. September 2007)

mhm bei mir wurden nur 4 von 6 bosskills im black tempel gut geschrieben :/
mal schauen ob heute alle eingetragen werden


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2007)

D4chef schrieb:


> mhm bei mir wurden nur 4 von 6 bosskills im black tempel gut geschrieben :/
> mal schauen ob heute alle eingetragen werden




Warst du bei den 2 fehlenden Bosskills zufällig tot? Falls ja, hast du den Geist freigelassen?


----------



## Ellesar1 (13. September 2007)

Bei der Boss-Kill-Liste gibts leider noch einen Fehler.
Und zwar wird Grrul der Drachenschlächter nicht abgehakt.

An der Erfassung über den BLASCProfiler liegt das Problem jedoch nicht,
da dort Gruul richtig rausgeholt wird.

Deshalb hier meine BLASCProfiler.lua (*.txt vorher entfernen).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke im Voraus für das Beheben dieses kleinen Bugs.


----------



## D4chef (14. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Warst du bei den 2 fehlenden Bosskills zufällig tot? Falls ja, hast du den Geist freigelassen?



Also die Bosse wo fehlen sind Teron Blutschatten & Reliquiar der Seelen.
War bei RoS tot wurde aber zwischen den Phasen "geretzt".
Bei Teron hab ich die ganze Zeit gelebt aber der Bosskill steht nicht drinne.
In dem Kampf gegen Bloodboil bin ich gestorben und habe geankht,der Kill ist aber eingetragen.

Heute haben wir Hyjal gecleart und da wurden alle Bosse eingtragen,war auch bei einem tot aber er steht drinne.
Habe bei keinem nach dem tot den Geist freigelassen.

Also daran das ich tot war wird es wohl nicht liegen sonst müssten noch mehr fehlen.

Ich weiß nicht genau wie ihr erkennt ob jemand den Boss getötet hat oder nicht (vllt. kampflog auslesen... ).
Ros ist ja in 3 Phasen unterteilt wo jedesmal ein anderer "Boss" zu töten ist.Kann sein das zb. im Kampflog der tot von "Essenz des Zorns" steht aber euer Addon nach dem tot von "Reliquiar der Seelen" sucht.

Warum Teron nicht drinne steht ka.Das einzigste auffälige ist das bei ihm in der Datenbank noch nichts drinne steht.Kein Ort,die Dropps sind nicht zu ihm verlinkt...

Mfg Dachef
Für die Horde !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Fixt das endlich mal das auch Leute mit Sonderzeichen/Zahlen ihre Charaktere direkt üder den Acc verlinken können


----------



## Annebacken (14. September 2007)

Ich habe heute 3 Instanzen auf normal gespielt und es wurde nur 1 Boss gezählt.
Ist das ganz noch verbuggt oder muss man was bestimmtes beachten ?


----------



## Shellnok (14. September 2007)

Weiterhin keine Bosskills vermerkt, waren heute Gruul alles gelegt, nichts eingetragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

heroics hab ich heut nicht mehr geschafft, werd mal morgen sehen wie es aussieht und wie sie gezählt werden ;-)


----------



## Thurraz (14. September 2007)

bei meiner wenigkeit im Schlangenschrein (gestern abend/nacht) auch
Hydross , sowie das Grauen aus der Tiefe wunderbar gezählt , 

Morogrim wo ich am Ende noch ne Runde Murlocs kiten musste damit der Raid überlebt wärend der aufm Boss nuked und Karathress wo ich mittendrin gerezzt wurde , beide nicht drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (14. September 2007)

Bei mir ist Blasc beim Update hängenblieben, bzw. bei der Installation des Updates hat sich der Fortschrittsbalken nicht bewegt. Wenn ich jetzt wieder updaten will, heißt es, die neueste Version wäre drauf...

Außerdem war ich gestern wieder Kara. Attumen, Moroes und die Maid wurden eingetragen im Profil, jedoch nicht der Böse Wolf sowie der Kurator.


----------



## Nathanyel (14. September 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Blasc beim Update hängenblieben, bzw. bei der Installation des Updates hat sich der Fortschrittsbalken nicht bewegt. Wenn ich jetzt wieder updaten will, heißt es, die neueste Version wäre drauf...


Deinstallieren, neu aufspielen.


----------



## Nalumis (14. September 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Außerdem war ich gestern wieder Kara. Attumen, Moroes und die Maid wurden eingetragen im Profil, jedoch nicht der Böse Wolf sowie der Kurator.


Dann scheint es nicht an den Bossen zu liegen. Bei meinem Hexer wurde gestern der Kurator eingetragen, dafür aber Aran nicht.


----------



## Eldanesh (14. September 2007)

Bei meinem Lvl 60 Pala wurde Bw als 2mal als Normal und einmal als Heoic gezählt ^^ http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2153921&tab=11


----------



## Webi (14. September 2007)

Maulgar und Gruul heute gelegt.
Kein Kill eingetragen

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=42654&tab=11


----------



## Fieberwahn (15. September 2007)

Attumen, Moroes, Maid gestern fehlen. :-)

Was heißt ... ... fehlen? Es wurden genau genommen überhaupt keine Bosskills eingetragen.


----------



## Dark1604 (15. September 2007)

ich habe hier probleme mit dem Boss Kill Counter von Blasc!
und Zwar war ich gestern Schattelab und Karazhan, Schattanlab hat er in mein Profil eingetragen aber die vier Bosse aus Karazhan nicht, hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
oder ist der Boss Kill Counter noch nicht ganz ausgereift?

wäre nett wenn mir da jemand Helfen könnte!
danke schon mal im vorraus
MfG Nico


----------



## Bighorn (15. September 2007)

Kara clear, nicht ein Boss wurde aufgenommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (15. September 2007)

siehe auch hier http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=17135


----------



## Carcharoth (15. September 2007)

Komisch, bei mir wurde der korrekt abgehakt oO
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=549105&tab=11


----------



## Titina (16. September 2007)

Soo gestern Kara clear.

Es wurden aber Illhoof und Nightbane nicht in die Liste eingetragen.
Verwende die Englische Version von WoW und nicht das ELP.

Der Rest der Bosse wurde eingetragen.


----------



## Nasghul.Blutkessel (16. September 2007)

bei mir werden auch keine Boss-Kills eingetragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
obwohl ich den Blasc schon neu drauf gemacht habe :/


----------



## Grakil (16. September 2007)

Bei  mir  wurde Teron Blutschatten im Schwarzen Tempel nicht abgehakt. Wär den Kampf nicht kennt: Man wird dort mit einem Debuff belegt, durch den man auf jeden Fall nach einiger Zeit stirbt, sich in einen Geist verwandelt und als solcher mit Hilfe der pet bar ein paar andere Geister killen muss. Man entfernt sich dabei einige Meter vom Raid. Also entweder war ich nicht in Combat Log Range dadurch, oder Blasc kommt mit dem Sterben nicht klar.


----------



## Ellesar1 (17. September 2007)

Vielleicht sollte ich noch anmerken, dass ich aus Gruul vor der Lootverteilung noch das Erdensiegel gelootet habe. Könnte es vielleicht daran liegen, dass der nicht gezählt wurde?


----------



## Mift (17. September 2007)

bei mir lief eigentlich immer alles prima, alle bosse drin.

gestern kara gemacht, aran, schach, prinz und nightbane fix gelegt... kein eintrag, nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (17. September 2007)

kurze Frage: Wie bitteschön kommt ihr in der Bosskill-Übersicht auf 20 Dungeonbosse? Es sind nur 15 unten aufgeführt :>


----------



## draco512 (17. September 2007)

Bei mir wurden zwar die non-hero und hero-ini's korrekt eingetragen, vom gestrigen Kara-Run fehlt aber jede Spur.
Bei meinen mit-SG'ler sind die Kara-Bosse aber korrekt eingeragen...

Kann es sein, dass das was mit Vista 64-Bit Home premium zu tun hat?
Das ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen meiner Installation und der am PC nebenan...

Gruß
     Caireen, Aman'thul


----------



## Ellesar1 (17. September 2007)

ich hab vista 64-bit ultimate und vom kararaid wurden alle bosse eingetragen die wir auch gelegt haben (http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2117097&tab=11)

übrigens würd ich die kellerbosse von karazhan aus der übersicht entfernen, da die nicht wirklich "Bosse" sind, sondern eher named elites. Sie droppen auch nichts wirklich gutes sondern wie jeder andere Mob ein Item mit zufälliger Verzauberung.


----------



## Waboku (18. September 2007)

Der Bosscounter ist mehr als flüssig, nämlich überflüssig.....

Kann wirklich nicht verstehen wie man den freischalten kann, wenn
es mehr fehlerhafte Zählungen als richtige Zählungen gibt.

Hab seit Freischaltung bestimmt 20 Bosse gelegt und gigantische 3 Stück
würden eingetragen. Tolle Quote.. :-)


----------



## Nasghul.Blutkessel (18. September 2007)

super Erweiterung mit dem Boss-Kill, allerdings funtioniert es wohl noch absolut nicht einwandfrei ^^
bei mir ist auch nur die Hälfte eingetragen worden, obwohl ich bei jedem Boss am Leben war...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odoko (18. September 2007)

Find den BossCounter relativ sinnfrei.
Hab mit meim Odo bisher alles clear bis Gruul (inl. aller Heroic Inis). Da wohl nix nachgetragen wird, versteh ich den Sinn des ganzen net so ganz ^^

Ich wär dafür dass ihr ma n Ausrüstungsplaner einbaut der auch bis lvl 70 geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bosse werden auch bei mir nicht gezählt, dazu kommt dass meine char-aktualisierung nichma noch über manuell funzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Odo


----------



## Mahoni-chan (19. September 2007)

Also das Feature finde ich prinzipiell toll, vor allem wenn es dann zum neuen AddOn richtig funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gestern jedenfalls SSC-Clear und mir wurden nur 2 der Bosse eingetragen. Allerdings hatte ich vor einem Vashj Try einen Disconnect (24h Out). WoW nicht ausgemacht, sondern einfach wieder eingeloggt und weiter.
Das erklärt allerdings nicht, wieso nur 2 Bosse eingetragen wurden... maybe hilfts dennoch.

/edit
Mit Sicherheit eine mögliche Fehlerquelle: Ich nutze den Englischen WoW-Clienten!


----------



## Nasghul.Blutkessel (19. September 2007)

mir ist aufgefallen, dass das Eintragen zum Teil sehr lange dauert bis ca. 12h ... allerdings fehlt mir immer noch der ein oder andere Eintrag!

Aber wie meine Vorposter schon geschrieben haben funktioniert das bis zum Patch sicher!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (19. September 2007)

Also ich hab mit meinem Druiden gestern BW und BK in der Höllenfeuerzitadell komplett gecleart, allerdings wurden bei beiden INstanzen nur die ersten Bosse gewertet. Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Ellesar1 (19. September 2007)

Da es nicht an den Bossen selber liegt (da diese alle bei den einen eingetragen und bei den anderen nicht), muss das Problem auf den Spieler selbst zurückzuführen kann.
Ausschliessen kann man ausserdem falsche Client-Settings, da ja immer einige Bosse eingetragen wurden und andere nicht.
Also muss es an der Spielweise liegen.

=> Während dem Kampf gestorben?
=> Am Ende des Kampfes sehr weit vom Boss entfernt gewesen?

=> Disconnect gehabt irgendwann und dann neu eingeloggt? => Weiss nicht, wie ihr das macht, aber es könnte doch sein dass bei einem neuen Login die lokale Datenbank komplett geleert wird und beim Beenden des Spiels nur alle Bosse ab dem letzten Login übertragen werden.

=> ...


----------



## Nathanyel (19. September 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit meinem Druiden gestern BW und BK in der Höllenfeuerzitadell komplett gecleart, allerdings wurden bei beiden INstanzen nur die ersten Bosse gewertet. Was hab ich falsch gemacht?


Es werden eigentlich nur die Endbosse der einzelnen Instanzen gewertet - BW und BK sind in der Übersicht die ersten beiden Instanzen des Instanzenkomplexes "Höllenfeuerzitadelle", und die wurden bei dir auch eingetragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (19. September 2007)

Danke Nath, ich war nur etwas verwirrt da Omor da stand und nicht Vezruden bzw Nazan.

Also heißt das, dass jede 5-Mann Instanz nur 1 Punkt bringt, egal wieviele Bosse sie hat oder?


Edit: Du bekommst ja für deine BW-Anzeige 2 Punkte, allerdings steht der selbe Boss da. Heißt das, dass du 2x drinnen warst, und dir dafür auch 2 Punkte gewertet werden?


----------



## Nathanyel (19. September 2007)

Die zweite Spalte ist Heroisch, wenn dir das nichts sagt, das ist eine höhere Schwierigkeitsstufe für alle BC-Instanzen, für Lv70 ausgerichtet, die man jeweils über wohlwollenden Ruf bei den verschiedenen Fraktionen freischalten kannst. Leider kann buffed da noch nicht wirklich gut unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Averageman (19. September 2007)

Klar weiß ich was heroisch is, nur dachte ich das würde rechts gezählt werden. Btw: Respektvoll, net wohlwollend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber selbst wenn man alle zusammen zählt + der rechten heroischen Spalte, kommt man net auf 89 Punkte. :/


----------



## Anoth (19. September 2007)

Es scheint einige probleme damit zu geben Bosskills auf dem englishcen clienten zu erfassen die in der schwierigkeit über Gruul liegen.

bspl.w. wurden beim meinem hexenmeister die Kills von Magtheridon, Void Reaver, Al'ar, Lethoras the Bild und Famoth Lord Karathress ncith eingetragen.

edit:@ über mir: ^^ eine instanz hatt meist mehr als einen oder 2 Bosse ;D


----------



## ApoY2k (19. September 2007)

Auf jeden Fall ne geile Idee der Counter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings find ich, dass die Option fehlt, mit der man Bosse als schon besiegt abhacken kann. Jaja, jetzt weinen alle rum dass dann jeder sich alles anhackt, aber was für einen Sinn sollte das haben?

Denn bei mir z.B. ist das Problem, dass ich sicher keine Lust habe, alle normalen Instanzen nochmal abzuklappern, aber dennoch wäre es schön, wenn die ganzen normalen Instanzbosse ich als schon erledigt abhacken könnte.

Bei den Raidbossen muss es ja nicht sein, aber wer hat schon den Nerv, damit die Einträge alle stimmen, als 70er nochmal die ganzen Low-Instanzen abzugraßen, dass die Statistik stimmt?

Würde es echt sehr begrüßen, dieses Feature zumindest für die 5er-Instanzbosse einzuführen (N und H)


----------



## Averageman (19. September 2007)

Anoth schrieb:


> edit:@ über mir: ^^ eine instanz hatt meist mehr als einen oder 2 Bosse ;D


Bitte erst alles lesen, dann denken, dann posten. Danke!


----------



## Nathanyel (19. September 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Btw: Respektvoll, net wohlwollend.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Stimmt. *unauffällig pfeifend davonwander*



ApoY2k schrieb:


> Allerdings find ich, dass die Option fehlt, mit der man Bosse als schon besiegt abhacken kann. Jaja, jetzt weinen alle rum dass dann jeder sich alles anhackt, aber was für einen Sinn sollte das haben?


posen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ApoY2k schrieb:


> Denn bei mir z.B. ist das Problem, dass ich sicher keine Lust habe, alle normalen Instanzen nochmal abzuklappern, aber dennoch wäre es schön, wenn die ganzen normalen Instanzbosse ich als schon erledigt abhacken könnte.


Naja, eine Boss-Statistik z.B. bis in die T5-Instanzen rein dürfte wohl aussagen, dass man in den normalen Insten auch mal drin war (bis vor dem Nerf der Zugangsquests musste man ja ohnehin verschiedene Quests in heroischen Instanzen machen)
Und wer die Nullen wegkriegen will, nun ja, der muss halt nochmal durch, gibt bestimmt genug Lowies zum Durchziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (19. September 2007)

Das mit dem Phänomen, dass 5 Bosse einfach mal dazuerfunden wurden sowohl auf normal wie auch auf heroisch, damit man nicht die maximalen 89 Punkte erreichen kann, wurde bereits weiter oben erwähnt.


Weiterhin gibt es neue Erkenntnis: Der Kill wird auch eingetragen, wenn man Tot ist. War zumindest heute bei Zauberer von Oz so, ich bin 1 Sekunde vor dem Boss gestorben, der Kill wurde aber gezählt.


----------



## Graurock (20. September 2007)

Komplett Festung der Stürme geleert, kein einziger Boss-Kill Eintrag.
Solange es nicht richtig funktioniert isses "Schrott" oder sagen wir mal "Beta"^^ 
Wenns dann aber zum neuen WoW Addon funktioniert, hat sich die "Betazeit" gelohnt. 

Trotzdem "Daumen hoch" für das gute Feature auch wenns noch nicht so ganz klappt.


----------



## Mayven (20. September 2007)

Graurock schrieb:


> Komplett Festung der Stürme geleert, kein einziger Boss-Kill Eintrag.
> Solange es nicht richtig funktioniert isses "Schrott" oder sagen wir mal "Beta"^^
> Wenns dann aber zum neuen WoW Addon funktioniert, hat sich die "Betazeit" gelohnt.
> 
> Trotzdem "Daumen hoch" für das gute Feature auch wenns noch nicht so ganz klappt.




Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, finde das auch eine sehr gute Idee so wird das Buffed Profil zu einer netten Visitenkarte und man kann anderen Zeigen bei neuen Gildenbewerbung was man schon geschafft hat, wie ein Lebenslauf.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (21. September 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch dafür das ganze zu resetten, sobald es wieder funzt - des richtigen Schw***vergleiches wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne Spaß beiseite, zum AddON langt das!


----------



## Abrid (22. September 2007)

tjo irgendwie passt noch was mim boss zähler nicht naja wie schon enige berichtet haben.....

wäre dann auch für einen reset wenn es dann funktioniert 

nun zu dem was bei mir war:
donnerstag:
maulgar + gruul nicht gezählt (weder zu weit weg vom boss, noch gestorben oder disc; habe auch deutsche version)

sonst hat bis jetzt eigentlich alles brav funktioniert was ich feststellen konnte

grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgeist (23. September 2007)

Der funktioniert bei mir auch nur halbwegs...

zb haben wir kara bis auf nethergroll gecleart und du bosse tauchen nur teilweise auf...
genauso mit den heroischen instanzen


----------



## Sister Nicky (23. September 2007)

Sers ^^

ich hab (wie einige meiner gildies auch) ein paar probs mit dem bosskillzähler:

unser maggikill wird nicht gelistet, obwohl über den gesamten raid kein raidmember gestorben ist oder sonstiges. maggi war sogar im target als er den löffel abgegeben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... nur eben wird er in blasc nich gezählt.


----------



## Dormelosch (24. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

immerhin wurde Lurker und Gruuls Unterschlupf eingetragen. Dass wir Karazhan am Freitag clear hatten aber nicht. Was bringt also "Bosskill" Status wenn er nicht richtig eingetragen wird. Entschuldigt, aber dass ist dann vollkommen sinnlos.

Mein Charakter Thorimlosch wurde noch immer nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet obwohl die Einstellungen die selben sind wie auch bei den anderen Charakteren. Irgendwie auch komisch.

Bitte kümmert euch darum dass das funktioniert,
Danke, Dormel


----------



## Dormelosch (24. September 2007)

Bei mir wurde Gruul und SSC gezählt, in Karazhan aber nur Monroes obwohl wir alles clear hatten außer Attumen.


----------



## Mahoni-chan (24. September 2007)

Genannt: Open Beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lass etwas Zeit verstreichen und irgendwann wird es problemlos funktionieren. Manche Fehler lassen sich nur in der Masse analysieren...


----------



## Nathanyel (24. September 2007)

Gestern haben wir den Rest von Kara nach Theater gecleart, ohne Logout bis Schluss dabei, aber nur Kurator und Aran gewertet. Ich will endlich mal einen gezählten Nightbane-Kill :/

PS: War bei mir zwar gestern nicht so, aber mir fiel bei anderen Addons auf, dass sie geänderte Einstellungen nicht speichern, wenn das Spiel/der Char unvorhergesehen beendet wird, also bei Disconnect durch Verbindungsverlust oder unsichere Itemlinks, oder das beliebte Alt+F4 (um auf jeden Fall in der Gruppe zu bleiben, siehe Pala-Buffschlampen, in der Horde beliebt, wobei sie ab Mittwoch wohl dann nicht mehr funktionieren)
Kann ein Teil der Probleme des Bosscounters damit zu tun haben?


----------



## Sospita (24. September 2007)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Gestern haben wir den Rest von Kara nach Theater gecleart, ohne Logout bis Schluss dabei, aber nur Kurator und Aran gewertet. Ich will endlich mal einen gezählten Nightbane-Kill :/
> 
> PS: War bei mir zwar gestern nicht so, aber mir fiel bei anderen Addons auf, dass sie geänderte Einstellungen nicht speichern, wenn das Spiel/der Char unvorhergesehen beendet wird, also bei Disconnect durch Verbindungsverlust oder unsichere Itemlinks, oder das beliebte Alt+F4 (um auf jeden Fall in der Gruppe zu bleiben, siehe Pala-Buffschlampen, in der Horde beliebt, wobei sie ab Mittwoch wohl dann nicht mehr funktionieren)
> Kann ein Teil der Probleme des Bosscounters damit zu tun haben?



Ich hab noch gar nix angezeigt bekommen.
Donnerstag Kara gecleared.
Gestern Gruul und Loothäscher, aber wiedda nixx


----------



## ZAM (24. September 2007)

Sospita schrieb:


> Ich hab noch gar nix angezeigt bekommen.
> Donnerstag Kara gecleared.
> Gestern Gruul und Loothäscher, aber wiedda nixx



Sobald Marcel wieder auftaucht - leite ich das weiter.


----------



## Ellesar1 (24. September 2007)

bei mir hats gruul eingetragen beim zweiten mal ^^

naja ich finds toll , perfekt kann sowas nie sein und ich finds ganz in ordnung wies bisher läuft für ne beta


----------



## Rustys (25. September 2007)

vor 2 Tagen Tiefensumpf heroic und Dampfkammer heroic mal wieder gecleart - aber nix wird angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodar (25. September 2007)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

mir ist soeben ein Fehler aufgefallen beim Boss-Kill Counter!

Dort steht x von 20 Bosse (normal) und x von 20 Bosse (heroisch).
Nach meiner Zählung sind aber nur 15 Bosse aufgelistet, somit könnte man nie 100% erreichen.
Schaut es euch doch bitte mal an, und ändert es bei Zeit!

Danke für eure Mühen

Grüße

Rodar

PS: Ihr seit Spitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodar (25. September 2007)

Das soll natürlich in der Themaüberschrift Boss-Kill-Counter heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*nochzufrühist* 

*nachkaffeesuch*


----------



## Mahoni-chan (25. September 2007)

Ein Hoch auf das Verständniss für eine gut durchdachte Forenstruktur :>
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


----------



## Dalmus (25. September 2007)

Mahoni-chan schrieb:


> Ein Hoch auf das Verständniss für eine gut durchdachte Forenstruktur :>
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3


Japp, aber Recht hat er trotzdem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab erst zwei Pötte Kaffee intus, aber ich bin beim zählen der Raidbosse auch nicht auf 49 gekommen...


----------



## Nemak (26. September 2007)

Also bei mir wurd jetzt eindlich mal was eingetragen, bloss sind das Kills die schon knapp 2 Wochen her sind (war Kara bis Kurator, der Rest war glaub ich 2 Tage später). Das müssten auch die ersten Kills sein nachdem ich den Blasc-Profiler geupdatet habe. In der Zwischenzeit war es je 2x A'lar, 2x Void, 2x Mag. 2x Gruul/Maulgar und 2x Lurker sowie ein paar Heroic und Non-Heroic und noch einmal Kara ab Maid clear (Attumen und Moroes war ich nicht dabei). Naja mal nochmal 2 Wochen abwarten vielleicht steht dann auch der Rest drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Kazzak und Doomwalker aus, kann man die nicht auch dazufügen? (Jaja ich weiss sind keine Instanz-Bosse und in der Liste werden nur Instanzen aufgezählt, aber es sind Bosse und auf dem Reiter stehen Boss-Kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, man könnte ja noch ein Punkt für Outdoor-Bosse dazunehmen) Oder geht das technisch nicht weil sie nicht 'instanziniert' (gibts das Wort überhaupt o.O) sind?


----------



## Nathanyel (26. September 2007)

Nemak schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Kazzak und Doomwalker aus, kann man die nicht auch dazufügen? (Jaja ich weiss sind keine Instanz-Bosse und in der Liste werden nur Instanzen aufgezählt, aber es sind Bosse und auf dem Reiter stehen Boss-Kills
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da könnte man sich einfach neben einen Raid stellen der die gerade killt, die momentane Erkennung ist ja soweit ich weiß nur die Erwähnung des Boss-Tods im Kampflog.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2007)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Da könnte man sich einfach neben einen Raid stellen der die gerade killt, die momentane Erkennung ist ja soweit ich weiß nur die Erwähnung des Boss-Tods im Kampflog.



Jup - dafür müsste man dann zusätzlich noch Prüfen ob man grad in der Schlachtgruppe ist, in der sich der Spieler mit dem Killing-Blow befindet.


----------



## Nathanyel (26. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jup - dafür müsste man dann zusätzlich noch Prüfen ob man grad in der Schlachtgruppe ist, in der sich der Spieler mit dem Killing-Blow befindet.


Daran hab ich eben schon gedacht, aber der danebenstehende Spieler außerhalb des Raids könnte ja mit draufhauen. Krieger mit Execute, schnell tickende Dots von Castern, erhöht alles auf seine Weise die Chance den letzten Schlag zu haben.

Man könnte allerdings schon während dem Kampf verfolgen, ob die eigene Gruppe den Mob "getaggt" hat, also zuerst Schaden zugefügt hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es dafür eine API-Funktion.
Kurz nachgeschaut: 
http://www.wowwiki.com/API_UnitIsTapped
http://www.wowwiki.com/API_UnitIsTappedByPlayer


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2007)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Daran hab ich eben schon gedacht, aber der danebenstehende Spieler außerhalb des Raids könnte ja mit draufhauen. Krieger mit Execute, schnell tickende Dots von Castern, erhöht alles auf seine Weise die Chance den letzten Schlag zu haben.
> 
> Man könnte allerdings schon während dem Kampf verfolgen, ob die eigene Gruppe den Mob "getaggt" hat, also zuerst Schaden zugefügt hat. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es dafür eine API-Funktion.
> Kurz nachgeschaut:
> ...



Die Sachen sind unserem AddOn-Scripter umfassend bekantn <g> - trotzdem Danke ;-)


----------



## Nathanyel (26. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Sachen sind unserem AddOn-Scripter umfassend bekantn <g> - trotzdem Danke ;-)


Dass er sie nicht kennt wollte ich jetzt auch nicht unterstellen ^^ Hab mehr laut gedacht, und immer wenn ich mir die Seite anschaue, entdecke ich nette Funktionen für Makros/BattleCry-Cries 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missmoon (27. September 2007)

also ich war tot und es wurde nicht gezählt. hmm das sollte aufjedenfall überarbeitet werden damit das auch zählt und nein den geist hatte ich nicht freigelassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mir fehlt Das Grauen aus der Tiefe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag den auch drinnen sehen das ich schon 2x dabei war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorona (27. September 2007)

Ich finde das neue Boss-Kill-Tool im Prinzip ja recht nett, aber was ja mal mehr als doof ist, dass die Daten nicht 100% korrekt angezeigt werden!

z.B. bei mir:
Tugendhafte Maid nicht aufgelistet
Klauenkönig Ikiss nicht im heroic-Modus sondern normal gelegt

Naja, ich hoffe doch das sich das in der nächsten Zeit ändern wird. Sonst könnt Ihr das Tool wieder raus nehmen.


----------



## XachebornX (28. September 2007)

Ja, sch* die Wand an. Da schaft es mein Farmschattenpriester Integrity mal nach Kara, legt Attumen, Moroes, Maid und Zauberer von Oz und die Kills werden nicht gelistet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzschen (29. September 2007)

Hi, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass unsere zwei Karathress-Kills nicht verzeichnet sind. Der Rest stimmt. Kann es sein, dass hier noch ein Bug vorliegt?

mfg


----------



## Xmasman (30. September 2007)

bei mir werden die Daten und die Bosskills auch irgendwie nicht richtig übernommen.
Sind evtl. noch nachträgliche Einstellungen irgendwo in den Dateien nötig und istdies die neueste Version

## Interface: 20100
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: B3N & Crowley - http://www.buffed.de
## Notes: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.1
BLASCProfiler.xml


Sieht nach 2.1 aus oder?


----------



## Nathanyel (30. September 2007)

Xmasman schrieb:


> Sieht nach 2.1 aus oder?


Das heißt nur dass das Addon nicht läuft, wenn du "Veraltete Addons laden" nicht aktiviert hast. Das Update heute hat die Toc-Nummer übrigens auf den neuesten Stand gebracht (sofern BLASC das nicht automatisch tut, hab jetzt erst nachgeschaut)


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (30. September 2007)

es sollten vieleicht auch die alten Bosse aus den vor BC Inis registriert werden.
wäre vieleicht auch interessant. gerade für Twinks und Neueinsteiger


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2007)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> es sollten vieleicht auch die alten Bosse aus den vor BC Inis registriert werden.
> wäre vieleicht auch interessant. gerade für Twinks und Neueinsteiger



Könnte man tun - aber für den Instanzfortschritt muss getrackt werden, ob der letzte Boss erledigt wurde - nicht die vorherigen. Die kann man auch so mal umhauen ohne die Instanz gesäubert zu haben.


----------



## Tarienna (2. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Könnte man tun - aber für den Instanzfortschritt muss getrackt werden, ob der letzte Boss erledigt wurde - nicht die vorherigen. Die kann man auch so mal umhauen ohne die Instanz gesäubert zu haben.



So und dannach warst du hoffentlich bald im Bettchen, was habt ihr denn für Arbeitszeite bei euch???


----------



## Talin78 (2. Oktober 2007)

Tarienna schrieb:


> So und dannach warst du hoffentlich bald im Bettchen, was habt ihr denn für Arbeitszeite bei euch???



Meinst die Admins müssen auf Arbeit sein um was ins Forum zu posten oder auch etwas zu administrieren? Oder meinst wegen früh raus? Das geht auch mal mit weniger Schlaf.^^

@Zam: Weißt schon wann das evtl wegen den falschen Bosszahlen korrigiert wird?


----------



## Dormelosch (2. Oktober 2007)

Also bei mir funktioniert es gar nicht, Lurker und Gruul werden sauber gezählt aber Karazhan funktioniert einfach nicht. Als wenn ich da rein gehen würde und nur einen Boss töte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Sorry, aber so bleibt das nette "Gimmick" vollkommen unbrauchbar. Übrigens scheint es in 5er-Instanzen zu funktionieren. Nur in Karazhan geht es bei mir einfach nicht. Lurker scheint auch problematisch zu sein. Ein Kill fehlt und kurz davor bei einer Trashmobgruppe habe ich die Schuhe bekommen die eindeutig registriert sind.

Übrigens würde ich mich freuen wenn ihr es endlich hinbekommt, dass Thorimlosch und Finnwick endlich bei mir aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Tarienna (2. Oktober 2007)

Talin78 schrieb:


> Meinst die Admins müssen auf Arbeit sein um was ins Forum zu posten oder auch etwas zu administrieren? Oder meinst wegen früh raus? Das geht auch mal mit weniger Schlaf.^^
> 
> @Zam: Weißt schon wann das evtl wegen den falschen Bosszahlen korrigiert wird?



Ach das ist mir auch klar, aber nachts um halb 2 Foreneinträge beantworten...? 
Ne da ist mir mein Dörnröschenschlaf lieber^^

Zum Themas Bosskill:

Also Kara wurde bei mir gezählt, nur halt auf 2 chars verteilt. Für alles weitere konnte ich noch nicht testen, da ich erst diese Woche wieder mit Raiden starte nach meinem Urlaub.


----------



## Nathanyel (2. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, Raufgar&Gruul sind immer gewertet worden, aber Kara bisher nur einmal. Managruft&Sethekk vor ein paar Tagen jeweils zweimal gesäubert, nur einmal gewertet...


----------



## Dormelosch (2. Oktober 2007)

Langsam habe ich so das Gefühl dass da ein paar Gnome an der Arbeit sind die das sabotieren. Sethekk hat bei mir nämlich funktioniert. Genauso wie Managruft. Da ist eigentlich noch kein sinnvolles System dahinter!


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (2. Oktober 2007)

kommen die alten Instanzen auch noch? Normale und Raid?


----------



## Headsman (2. Oktober 2007)

HDZ2 Hero wurd nicht gezählt, ebendso wie Naj'Entus und Supremus (BT) und 2ter aus Hyjal (grad kA wie der nochmal hieß^^).

Würd mir aber noch nen Ony Counter wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerTrippy (3. Oktober 2007)

bei mir werden noch gar keine boss-kills angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orodben (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe eben Kargath Messerfaust gelegt, und er erscheint nicht in der Liste im Bosskill-Zähler. Alle anderen Bosse waren immer sofort nach Upload eingetragen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Orodben


----------



## SF.Mutsch (8. Oktober 2007)

Orodben schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe eben Kargath Messerfaust gelegt, und er erscheint nicht in der Liste im Bosskill-Zähler. Alle anderen Bosse waren immer sofort nach Upload eingetragen...
> 
> ...



haben gestern kara gecleared .. und es wird nicht ein einziger boss angezeigt. muss ich irgendwo einen haken setzen? meine neue rüstung ist übertragen worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fieberwahn (9. Oktober 2007)

SF.Mutsch schrieb:


> haben gestern kara gecleared .. und es wird nicht ein einziger boss angezeigt.



Ja, bei mir wird auch nicht ein Kill angezeigt.
Vielleicht mal Blasc komplett deinstallieren und neu laden?


----------



## comanderko (10. Oktober 2007)

Warum Bosszähler nicht auch für alte Inzen??

Es gibt genug Leutz die einfach danach streben Zahlen zu sammeln , warum habt Ihr nur nen Counter für die Scherbenwelt eingebaut?? WOW lebt vom Sammelfieber also warum nicht auch (sperat meinet wegen) alle Bosse des Gamez zählen. Hätte nen Reiz einfach nur für den Kill BWL oda MC zu gehen.


----------



## Xaiznah (10. Oktober 2007)

comanderko schrieb:


> Warum Bosszähler nicht auch für alte Inzen??
> 
> Es gibt genug Leutz die einfach danach streben Zahlen zu sammeln , warum habt Ihr nur nen Counter für die Scherbenwelt eingebaut?? WOW lebt vom Sammelfieber also warum nicht auch (sperat meinet wegen) alle Bosse des Gamez zählen. Hätte nen Reiz einfach nur für den Kill BWL oda MC zu gehen.



vllt weil man es zu einfach manipulieren könnte.


----------



## Xmasman (11. Oktober 2007)

hmm bei mir sind nach der Neuinstallation und Löschung der lua Daten mal alle Bosse eingetragen worden
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=482541&tab=11

Aber ab dem nächsten mal schon wieder nicht mehr.
Habe schon SSC, Kara, TK und normale Instanzen (heroisch) jede Menge gemacht passiert aber nichts mehr.

Auch ist das addon immer aktiviert :/
Da muss doch was gehen


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Oktober 2007)

Bei mit werden zwar Kills angezeigt, aber nicht alle.....Blasc mache ich daher nun immer aus um auch Pref. zu verbessern wenn ich in Inis gehe.


----------



## Azraelion (11. Oktober 2007)

Wieso werden von euch 20/49 Bosse zur Bewertung gestellt,obwohl es eigentlich garnicht so viele Bosse gibt bei den Inzen und Raids?Es sind 15 Inztanzbosse und 42 Raidbosse.


----------



## Black241188 (11. Oktober 2007)

also bei mir wurden bis jetz noch gar keine boss kills eingetragen!
kann mir jemand sagen,woran das liegt?
thx schomma im vorraus


----------



## Trollgotan (14. Oktober 2007)

mir fehlen auch bosskills zb Gruul Atumen und auch mecha hero


----------



## Krotax (15. Oktober 2007)

Yep, dito.... Lady Vashj x2, Morogrim x2, Leerhäscher, Al'ar wurden nicht gezählt , aber ein Run davor wurde komplett gewertet : Hydross x1, Lurker x1, Leotheras x1, Karathress x1. 

[EDIT]
Fast vergessen... Mechanar und Tiefensumpf Heroisch wurden auch nicht gewertet !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[/EDIT]

Sehr ominös. Ausrüstung wurde "damals" auch übertragen, aber mir scheint es, das seit damals beim WoW beenden nur noch das Upload Fenster aufpopt und es nicht wirklich was macht, da kein Balken aufgebaut oder Text dargestellt wird.

MfG


----------



## Momohexe (15. Oktober 2007)

bei mir ist auch noch nicht ein boss im zähler...warum auch immer????


----------



## Thorgun (15. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir werden ein paar angezeigt und ein paar nicht.

Aber was solls, wird ja vieleicht bald gefixt.


----------



## Racker112 (5. November 2007)

Huhu,

also gestern Mechanar normal mit Soldana und ebenfalls Mechanar einmal normal einmal Hero mit Rackergundus wurden nicht bei den Bosskills gezählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dober (5. November 2007)

Der Bosszähler funktioniert irgendwie überhaupt nicht korrekt. Die Hälfte fehlt und manche werden falsch gewertet. Sollte vielleicht nochmal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2007)

Dober schrieb:


> Der Bosszähler funktioniert irgendwie überhaupt nicht korrekt. Die Hälfte fehlt und manche werden falsch gewertet. Sollte vielleicht nochmal überarbeitet werden.



Bei mir stimmt alles.


----------



## DoubtfulRage (5. November 2007)

Mein Problem is ähnlich, nur irgendwie anders....
Vor 2 Wochen war ich mit 24 anderen Leuten in Gruul`s Unterschlupf. Maulgar haben wir gepackt, wurde auch als Boss Kill erfasst, nur 2mal.
Letzten Sonntag waren wir wieder dort, Maulgar getötet = 2mal Boss Kill, Gruul auch noch gelegt = 2mal Boss Kill. Versteh ich nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die erste Boss Kill Erfassung kam sofort als Maulgar/ Gruul umfiel, die 2te nach ein - zwei Minuten. 
Die Karazhan Boss Kills wurden, soweit ich weiß, normal erfasst.
Hab auch nix gefunden wo ich dass einstellen/ändern könnte.
Bin ich die Einzige mit dem Problem, wird dass noch behoben oder bleib ich ab sofort so cool? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (6. November 2007)

Problem? Nö, cool! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immerhin ist das Buffed-Team nicht Blizzard, bei denen wird nämlich jeder Spielvorteil sofort rausgepatcht, während Nachteile ewig drin bleiben...


----------



## Dober (7. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei mir stimmt alles.




Mehrmals Gruul gelegt. Raufgar hat es garnet gezählt. Kara ebenso komplett clear und nur die Hälfte ist drin usw...


----------



## Hairman (7. November 2007)

grad mal aus Langeweile in die Bosskills reingeschaut, und auch bei mir sind kills doppelt gezählt, hab Archimonde definitiv erst 2x gelegt - beide Kills (aber auch nur die beiden) sind doppelt drin.


----------



## melcom (9. November 2007)

bei mir werden seit 2 wochen nun gar keine bosskills mehr aktualisiert. gestern war ich in meinem neuen raid das erste mal ssc und haben alles sauber gemacht. heute morgen schau ich, wurde nichts eingetragen. "Festung der Stuerme - Das Auge" die kills stimmen auch nicht bei mir. dort war ich nun 2mal und warte nun schon die 2. woche das die kills eingetragen werden. tjo soviel zur info. der zaehler funzt ueberhaupt nicht gut ^^

/e: die karazhan kills stimmen absolut nicht. alles schon mehrfach getoetet. einige bosse sind nichtmal eingetragen andere wiederum ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Motion


----------



## Xmasman (9. November 2007)

Also, ich hab auch zwischendurch das Problem mit den fehlenden Übertragungen. Anscheinend ist die Übertragung nach Beendigung von WoW nicht immer korrekt.

Ich hab BLASC einfach beendet danach gestartet und auf Einstellungen übernehmen geklickt und dann bei Aktionen Charakter übertragen ausgewählt.
Dann kam auch kurze Zeit später rechts unten die Einblendung Charaktere übertragen.

Falls der sowas nicht schreibt und einfach das BLASC Fenster bei Übertragung in der mitte leer zu sehen ist, scheint die Übertragung halt nie geklappt zu haben.

@ZAM
wäre es möglich bei dem Counter das Datum mit anzuzeigen? Evtl. First und Lastkill oder per Mouseover ne Liste wann die Kills waren?`So könnte man auch viel besser nachvollziehen ob die Kills korrekt übertragen wurden.


----------



## Vestina (11. November 2007)

Tja, und bei mir wurde ein Boss (Teron Blutschatten) bewertet, obwohl ich noch gar nicht in den Schwarzen Tempel rein kann. Sehr merkwürdig ...


----------



## Nathanyel (11. November 2007)

Vestina schrieb:


> Tja, und bei mir wurde ein Boss (Teron Blutschatten) bewertet, obwohl ich noch gar nicht in den Schwarzen Tempel rein kann. Sehr merkwürdig ...


Warst du vielleicht mal dabei als Teron beim Event im Schattenmondtal getötet wurde?


----------



## Vestina (11. November 2007)

Nathanyel schrieb:


> Warst du vielleicht mal dabei als Teron beim Event im Schattenmondtal getötet wurde?



War es das Quest am Altar der Schatten? Dann ja ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanyel (12. November 2007)

Vestina schrieb:


> War es das Quest am Altar der Schatten? Dann ja ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein, ich meine das Ende der Questreihe um Teron's Rüstung, die ihm story-technisch wieder zu Macht verhalf. Das fand im Südosten statt, südlich des Sanktums der Sterne, gegenüber der Netherschwingenscherbe.


----------



## derbolzer (12. November 2007)

Also kein Plan ob ich Hir richtig aber aber ich habe das Problem was eigenlich nach dem Letzen patch behoben sein sollte das wenn mann die internetverbindung verliert das dann nicht blac abschmiert bzw einfriet aber das ist immer noch Besonders nervig ist es dann wenn an der seite dann immer die fehlermeldung kommt das so in der art keine Verbindug aufgebaut werden kann


----------



## Nathanyel (15. November 2007)

Nalorakk von gestern Abend auch nicht gezählt... hatten einen guten ersten Try, dann mehrere resettet, dann einen Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann sich sowas irgendwie auswirken? Glaub nicht, aber ich erwähn's mal.

Ach ja, und am Montag wurde Mag erst laut Chat gewertet, als der Loot vollständig verteilt war.


----------



## ApoY2k (15. November 2007)

Also die letzten Updates sind alle noch nich eingetragen.

Wann genau wird der Zähler denn aktualisiert? Habe jetzt schon mehrfach probiert, upzudaten, aber bis heute ist nichts passiert :-(

(Auch Manueller Upload mehrmals gemacht)


----------



## dasGROT (16. November 2007)

beimir fehlen mehrere bosse in karazhan, gruul wurde nicht gezählt , maggi auch nicht, und zul aman nur der erste boss obwohl wir gestern die ersten 2 gelegt haben ...

son mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ApoY2k (16. November 2007)

Ja, der Bosscounter is noch extrem Buggy hab ich das Gefühl... muss man wirklich Glück haben, dass ein Boss mal zählt x)


----------



## khaoz666 (16. November 2007)

HI,

wir haben gestern in zul Aman die ersten beide bosse gelegt,   nach dem raid hab ich mich auf den char meiner frau eingeloggt,weil ich noch ein bissel farmen wollte. Und nach dem beenden von WoW wurden nur daten von Ihr übertragen.

Dadurch stehen bei mir leider nich die Bosskills drin, :/

Schade, naja das näxte mal dann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farook (22. November 2007)

Ich weiß nicht zum wievielten Mal ich jetzt (mit BLASC aktiv) den Leerhäscher gelegt habe, als erfolgreicher Bosskill wird er aber immer noch nicht angezeigt. Die anderen Bosse scheinen alle zu funktionieren, nur Lootreaver nicht....


----------



## KuZZo (23. November 2007)

Also ich habe den Eindruck, daß insbesondere der Boss-Kill Counter nicht funktioniert, wenn man innerhalb einer WoW Session zwischen verschiedenen Chars/Accs hin- und herloggt ... Gestern mit meinem Main HC Daily gemacht und ganz sauber im Chat mitgelesen "Boss Kill detected ..." dann umgeloggt, Twink ... auf nach Kara ... und komplett gecleared "Boss Kill detected ..." ein ums andere Mal ... 22 HC Marken abgestaubt, zack umgeloggt auf den zweiten Acc und noch fix transmuted, dann WoW beendet ... Blasc aktualisiert nun NUR den Acc, mit dem man sich zuerst eingeloggt hat, erfolgreich übertragen ... heute dann mal reingeschaut; Items sind aktuell ... Boss Kills: beide Chars nix dazugekommen ... Mein Main hat bisher einen eizigen Kill vom Lurker in den Stats sonst nada, niente; dabei mach ich fast täglich beide Inni-dailies mit dem :-P Aber ich logg eben danach meist nochmal um und wenns ein Bankchar ist ... schon "verfallen" die gesamten gesammelten Daten ...

Vielleicht hilft ja meine Beobachtung um einen Fehler zu finden!


----------



## Savassi (24. November 2007)

Momentan scheint der Boss-Kill-Zähler noch wie ein "rohes Ei" zu sein - aber er zählt sauber, wenn man exakt "nur" eine Instanz macht (egal ob raid oder 5er) und nach der Instanz nicht mehr auf einen twink umloggt.

Wenn ich an einem Abend mehrere Instanzen mache oder mich zwischendrin mal schnell auf die Mulis umlogge, kann ich davon ausgehen, daß alles danach nicht mehr gezählt wird, auch wenn's erfaßt wird.

Wäre schön, wenn man das manuell nachmelden könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Webi (28. November 2007)

Ich hab "auch" festgestellt, dass die Bosse in Zul Aman nicht gezählt werden.
Kurz nach dem Patch habe ich mir noch nichts gedacht, aber auch heute hab ich beim legen der Bosse keine Anzeige gesehen dass es gezählt wurde.


----------



## Allthor (8. August 2008)

Der Fehler ist scheinbar immer noch nicht behoben - war mit meiner Hexe endlich mal bei Kara-Clear dabei, aber grade mal die Hälfte der Bosse wurde gezählt. Gibt es da Neuigkeiten? Die "FAQ" zeigt sich nicht allzu hilfreich.


----------



## Agrimor (9. August 2008)

Allthor schrieb:


> Der Fehler ist scheinbar immer noch nicht behoben - war mit meiner Hexe endlich mal bei Kara-Clear dabei, aber grade mal die Hälfte der Bosse wurde gezählt. Gibt es da Neuigkeiten? Die "FAQ" zeigt sich nicht allzu hilfreich.



Du hättest Dich auch einfach in dem Sticky-Thread umschauen können, anstatt diese Leiche auszugraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich sollte in Kara momentan abgesehen von Attumen jeder Boss gezählt werden, auch wenns mal schneller und mal langsamer geht. Einige Bosse im Spiel werden mit der aktuellen Blasc-Version nicht gezählt, weil Blizz wohl an den IDs der Bosse rumgespielt hat. Zumindest für Attumen gibts schon einen inoffiziellen Fix und wenn denn mal die nächste Version erscheinen sollte, könnte es vielleicht wieder mit allen Bossen funktionieren *hoff*


----------

